# Cedar tables for the pool



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I finished 2 of the 3 tables for a friend. The leg on the one got a little bowed so I had to go back and joint one side. Since I dont have a planer right now (bit will in a few days :yes I used the table saw to put a flat edge most of the way one the opposite side, then joited it the rest of the way. 

I think they might be a little top heavy for their heighth, but they should be ok. I tried to do something a little different than just legs in the corners. Anyway heres a pic of the 2 that are done and delivered. In the pic it looks like they are not the same size on top, but they are...odd.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice work!

I'm curious about your upcoming planer purchase because I'm trying to figure out which to buy myself.

Please post your choice and the reasons your bought the particular model.

A tool review would be nice!

Jeff


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome! I am doing some projects for my parents from cedar. How did you attach the table to the stand?


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I used a 1"x5"x6" piece of cedar that I drilled a hole in the center to attach it to the leg by a 3/8" lag bolt (countersunk). I routed an area wide enough for a screw w/ washer on the width side so the wood can move. I used 2 screws in the center of each side of the 5"x6" piece to attach it without movement (those hole are not shown/done yet). The table top was placed on the 5x6 piece then the screws installed. I also put glue between the leg and 5x6 piece to keep it from turning.

Im not sure if this is the correct way to do this, but it sounded good to me.

Here are some pics that might help.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey jharris, one of the members "drjz1974" did a thread on his purchase of this planer. You may want to check it out as it may be a bit before I get to mine. He seems very pleased with it which is one reason I chose it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are gorgeous. I really like them a lot. As usualy, great work.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

great work. sums up that my idea for a table is gonna work. also, in regard to the planer. i am thinking about getting one from harbor freight LOL unless i can find a good one on CL


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice looking tables! 

I just got the Dewalt 734. Home Depot had it for $350. MY be a little steep for some people, but I plan on getting a good long life out of it, and didn't want a cheap model. So far I love it! Ran about 65bf of red oak through it today. Boards come out silky smooth.


----------



## JEC559 (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice tables. (Love the Cedar)


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Chippin-in said:


> Hey jharris, one of the members "drjz1974" did a thread on his purchase of this planer. You may want to check it out as it may be a bit before I get to mine. He seems very pleased with it which is one reason I chose it.


Thanks for the reference chipn. I'll check it out. I'd still be interested in your opinion once you've had the opportunity to use yours for a while.

Jeff


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

6SpeedSD said:


> Nice looking tables!
> 
> I just got the Dewalt 734. Home Depot had it for $350. MY be a little steep for some people, but I plan on getting a good long life out of it, and didn't want a cheap model. So far I love it! Ran about 65bf of red oak through it today. Boards come out silky smooth.


Thanks for the input Six,

From everything I hear this is a great tool. Like you I don't mind paying more for quality. As a matter of fact that's the reason I haven't bought a planer yet.

I'll buy one when I can afford a good one. I buy for the long run. A quality tool is a sound investment.

Congrats on the new baby!!!!!

Cigar?

Jeff


----------

